# Levimir



## Clairel (Feb 17, 2021)

Just looking for a bit of advice. My son has been taken off his long acting insulin during the day and only needed for night/bed. I used to do give it to him 10/10 but now I'm not sure what time to give it to him.


----------



## Inka (Feb 17, 2021)

I’d check with his team @Clairel Did they say anything that might give you a clue what they were expecting eg did they say “Drop the morning one” (implying leave the 10pm one) or did they just say once a day? It’s unusual to drop the morning one rather than the evening one, and my main concern would be ensuring he didn’t go low overnight.


----------



## Clairel (Feb 17, 2021)

So he was originally on 0.5 in the morning and then 2 units in the evening. They took him off yesterday as the levimir during the day was bringing him down to fast. I will call them tomorrow. I'll just give to him at 10 to be safe.


----------

